# New member



## neptune1939 (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a 73 year old interested in maintaining his strength to stay lively. As a recent cardiac and type 2 diabetic (that has crept up on me), I desire to lower future episodes of angina and bouts of dizziness. I've pumped iron on and off through the years and have enjoyed the results. Although I cannot press as much as I once did I still enjoy the challenge of a good workout. I'm 6' tall and six months ago weighed 206 Lbs and found myself in the hospital. Getting back to training has not been too difficult for me as I'm now down to 179 Lbs. I'd like to drop another 4 Lbs while regainlng some of my muscle tone I once had - LOL. Stay healthy, Merry Christmas, Earl


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*neptune1939* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## ellfrog007 (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome I sill want to be lifting at 73.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Respect and welcome!


----------



## yerg (Dec 11, 2011)

welcome brother


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 11, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 13, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

